# iZip e3 Moda parts



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

delete


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

How much?


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

delete


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

are you even able to ship the batteries?


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Batteries can be shipped!

I had 100 tool pack batteries (5S2P) shipped in two boxes. Primary concern was weight only. Private sale, and labelled correctly. Obviously it was ground shipping.


----------

